# 'Place in the Sun' Live.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi to everyone,

I hope you are enjoying the summer over in Cyprus. I just keep dreaming that I see 'SOLD' in big letters across my 'For Sale' board sometime soon!!

A Place in the Sun Live is being staged at the NEC Birmingham on 1st -3rd October for anyone needing valuable info about relocating abroad. Its a good day out with lots of experts on hand also question and answer seminars with the professionals.

Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I hope you are enjoying the summer over in Cyprus. I just keep dreaming that I see 'SOLD' in big letters across my 'For Sale' board sometime soon!!
> 
> ...


Hi Geraldine,
Long time no see.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Geraldine,
> Long time no see.


Yes, still here Veronica, but with you all in spirit if not body, still reading the threads and hoping that next week will be the week!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Yes, still here Veronica, but with you all in spirit if not body, still reading the threads and hoping that next week will be the week!!


Hopefully you won't have too much longer to wait. The property market here is much better than last year so I imagine that it probably is picking up in the Uk too.
I know you can't wait to get here and start the new phase of your life


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hopefully you won't have too much longer to wait. The property market here is much better than last year so I imagine that it probably is picking up in the Uk too.
> I know you can't wait to get here and start the new phase of your life


The forecast is another drop in house prices, unless it's all newspaper hype.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> The forecast is another drop in house prices, unless it's all newspaper hype.


Oh Dear Lets hope they are wrong.
The newspapers do get it wrong quite often so fingers crossed.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

<snip>

As for place in the Sun Live.. I can imagine being hounded by loads of sales people who work for these failing developers.. ahhh


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We are always being asked if we would like stand in that exhibition. I can't think of anything worse
As you say there will be reps from companies who are on the brink of going under who will tell the punters anything just to get a sale.
Not for me thanks


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We are always being asked if we would like stand in that exhibition. I can't think of anything worse
> As you say there will be reps from companies who are on the brink of going under who will tell the punters anything just to get a sale.
> Not for me thanks


We went to the March exhibition: it's useful if you want to make first contacts, and compare prices in different countries. Also, they have forum sessions where you can hear about things like tiltle deed problems, how to get into the US to live (you can't!) etc.

I think we met Pafilia, Aristo and a lawyer there. Very useful background data, and it helped us to decide on making a proper recce to Cyprus. But I think only P. are on the exhibitor list this time. It's cheaper than a recce trip!

good luck

MrB


----------

